# How long do cubes last?



## Eduard Khil (Mar 15, 2015)

Ive been only cubing for half a year only, and my main speedcubes are are still only 2 months old

I see that some say that cubes dont live over a year, (Ive had a rubiks brand for 7 years and the plastic broke)

Where after a year long's continuous use does the plastic break down?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 15, 2015)

None of mine have broken down, but then again I haven't been cubing for too long. I don't think you'll really have to worry about it for a very long time. They do get broken in though, and once they are they're perfect.


----------



## Berd (Mar 15, 2015)

Alex Laus guhong is incredible, you gotta feel it; so broken in :O


----------



## TDM (Mar 15, 2015)

I've used my ShuangRen as my main for over a year now and I think it's actually getting better. I've probably done around 50,000 solves on it.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 15, 2015)

Along v1 with 20,000 solves or so = love


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> Alex Laus guhong is incredible, you gotta feel it; so broken in :O



Very loose iswell


----------



## Eduard Khil (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah Ive heard a lot about breaking in. My Guhong v2 is 4 days old and it has been great till when it got 2 explosions today (weird.) The edges are still a bit clicky and slightly locky, so yeah. Breaking in.
My Guanlong is around for 2 months, as its plastic is so cheap it has broken in very quickly and became smoother, only that it may be a bit slow for a 20 second solver with a high movecount. 
The huanying is also 2 months of age and is starting to get more pops, probably need to tension it some day later.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 16, 2015)

Guanlongs are very susceptible to damage from dropping. The torpedoes snap off easily. Luckily they are cheap and I like the new cube feel. I have lots of spares.


----------



## Phaint (Mar 19, 2015)

I had a Guhong for 3 years probable around 25-30 thousand solves. As long as you keep it lubricated it will last a long time. The only reason I replaced my Guhong is the place where the center pieces meet the core wore paper thin and broke off. Was the smoothest cube I will probable ever have being that broken in it was fast cut amazing and made hardly any noise. I would say most cubes if kept lubed properly should last 10-15 thousand solves minimum.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Mar 20, 2015)

My Zhanchi's do not last long. They either get really gummy and slow, or they just break down. Each black Zhanchi that I have had has only lasted me 2-3 months tops.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 20, 2015)

I would say the bigger issue is springs not having the same amount of tension than newer ones.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 2, 2015)

*Lifetime of a cube*

So, i was wondering how long a cube (specifically a 3x3) could last for. (how many solves can be done be fore it's like.. dead)
What do you think is the length of its lifetime.(how many solves)
Also this includes being lubricated in the core.


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 2, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> So, i was wondering how long a cube (specifically a 3x3) could last for. (how many solves can be done be fore it's like.. dead)
> What do you think is the length of its lifetime.(how many solves)
> Also this includes being lubricated in the core.



IMHO, I think that cubes actually get better the longer you use them cause they essentially get modded to be smoother by lots of breaking in. You may have to clean it every now and then and change the lube but it will end up still being good for most cubes that are of reasonable quality.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah, that'd be interesting. I feel like my cube is ... different. Even though I've only done maybe 7000 solves.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 2, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> IMHO, I think that cubes actually get better the longer you use them cause they essentially get modded to be smoother by lots of breaking in. You may have to clean it every now and then and change the lube but it will end up still being good for most cubes that are of reasonable quality.



yes that is true but i dont think it lasts forever right?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 2, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> yes that is true but i dont think it lasts forever right?



Probably not indefinately but I think the cubes made today can last the lifetime of the average cuber (which is would say is about 5-7 years if they started young. Many might not last more than 3) if it well maintained.

In fact the onto reason I've heard for people switching between cubes is if they want to buy a quote unquote "better" cube that has just come out or if they in sone way damage they old cube by doing something like drooping it too much.

Thus I think a well maintained cube can outlast the cuber and definately last longer than what most cubes do as mains.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 2, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> Probably not indefinately but I think the cubes made today can last the lifetime of the average cuber (which is would say is about 5-7 years if they started young. Many might not last more than 3) if it well maintained.
> 
> In fact the onto reason I've heard for people switching between cubes is if they want to buy a quote unquote "better" cube that has just come out or if they in sone way damage they old cube by doing something like drooping it too much.
> 
> Thus I think a well maintained cube can outlast the cuber and definately last longer than what most cubes do as mains.



that sounds reasonable


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 2, 2015)

I usually have to "resurrect" (clean out) my cubes every month or so because I bring them to school. Other than that, my MeiYing has lasted me 7-8 months.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 2, 2015)

K3lpBoy said:


> I usually have to "resurrect" (clean out) my cubes every month or so because I bring them to school. Other than that, my MeiYing has lasted me 7-8 months.



how does bringing them to school have to do anything to them?


----------



## dominugget (Dec 2, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> how does bringing them to school have to do anything to them?



Others wanting to touch and scramble them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 2, 2015)

dominugget said:


> Others wanting to touch and scramble them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



oh i see.
i get that too.


----------



## rj (Dec 2, 2015)

I've got siblings, and I find that I have to clean out my cubes on a 3 month cycle to keep them working at all.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd assume about 100K-200K solves would be the lifetime Of a cube, Maybe 75K-150K solves being the point were the cube is at its best.

I have a lot of 3x3's I think the most solves I've ever done on one cube is no more than 5,000 though XD


----------



## fiftyniner (Dec 3, 2015)

Didn't count the solves  but my dayan zhanchi lasted a bit less than 2 years.
Still works but compared to the rarely used spare, it feels "flat".


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 3, 2015)

dominugget said:


> Others wanting to touch and scramble them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dust, grime, crumbs, etc. I do a lot of solving at lunch.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 3, 2015)

if ive done about 2 thousand solves so far on my main, how many more solves do yall think i can do ?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 3, 2015)

2,000 is nothing, I'd safely assume at least 50,000 more before it starts feeling flat. assuming you relube it on a regular basis.


----------



## dominugget (Dec 3, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> if ive done about 2 thousand solves so far on my main, how many more solves do yall think i can do ?



I'd suggest (even though you are nowhere near needing to get a new one) to get a duplicate of your main. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

